# ECU Mode $06 Support



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Test Results is only on the Torque Pro app and although I have both I really haven't tried that item with Pro. If I remember I will give it a try on my way home tonight.


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

I should have clerified, I do have the Pro app.


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

Vetterin said:


> Test Results is only on the Torque Pro app and although I have both I really haven't tried that item with Pro. If I remember I will give it a try on my way home tonight.


Ever get around to trying this out?


----------

